# Basic Power Figure Eight Trap



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2006)

- Opponent throws #2 strike.
- The defender Blocks, Checks, and Counters (the counter are upward figure eight strikes). 
- The defender baits the opponent with a punyo strike to opponent's left side.
- Upon the opponent's left-handed grab or parry, the defender traps the opponent's hand and then executes a "strip and send" disarm, using the opponent's captured limb to for the strip.
- The defender then uses their punyo to trap the opponent's right wrist. This causes the opponent's right arm to be crossed over the left. An arm bar can then be executed, if so desired.

The following items must be considered for this disarm to be properly executed:
- Upon the applying the check (mentioned above), the defender must seize the opponent's wrist at its bending point.
- The opponent's stick tip must be positioned down for the strip.
- The defender must push the opponent's wrist and stick against the left limb, while pulling the opposing limb inward (push/pull).

Have fun!

Harold


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> - Opponent throws #2 strike.
> - The defender Blocks, Checks, and Counters (the counter are upward figure eight strikes).
> - The defender baits the opponent with a punyo strike to opponent's left side.
> - Upon the opponent's left-handed grab or parry, the defender traps the opponent's hand and then executes a "strip and send" disarm, using the opponent's captured limb to for the strip.
> ...




Nice!

I was just working Figure Eight with a student today in a private lesson today.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 6, 2006)

How about some pictures or a video clip?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> I was just working Figure Eight with a student today in a private lesson today.


Thanks, Rich!

This was taught by Remy via Seminar 1999/2000.

This technique can be translated to knife vs knife and is a staple in FCS, we just take it a little further.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> How about some pictures or a video clip?


Great Idea, Andrew!!!

 Hint!!! Hey, how about the "Monsters of Tapi-Tapi" volunteer!!!


----------



## kruzada (Jul 7, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> - Opponent throws #2 strike.
> - The defender Blocks, Checks, and Counters (the counter are upward figure eight strikes).
> - The defender baits the opponent with a punyo strike to opponent's left side.
> - Upon the opponent's left-handed grab or parry, the defender traps the opponent's hand and then executes a "strip and send" disarm, using the opponent's captured limb to for the strip.
> ...



Nice sequence of techniques.

Here is a defense that we use.

- Opponent throws #2 strike.
- The defender Blocks, Checks, and Counters with an upward strike to the elbow, followed by a vertical slash to the forearm mound (Doblada) breaking his grip, causing him to release his stick.
- The defender delivers a horizontal back hand (Banda) strike to the head, while checking and trapping the right arm 
- Then an immediate horizontal thrust (Sungkite) to the eye in the opposite direction.
- If this is checked by the opponent, use a single Abaniko strike to the left temple, while torquing your body to the left as you strike (using corto foot work)
- Grab the left wrist.
- Strike horizontally under the arm at the floating rib (while stepping to his side with your right foot), then bring the left arm down while anchoring the stick against his side, with the punyo upward (while stepping back in an angle with your left foot).
- Then lock the arm with the stick just above the elbow. You can also follow up with a punyo strike to the elbow joint to break his left arm as well.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2006)

kruzada said:
			
		

> Nice sequence of techniques.
> 
> Here is a defense that we use.
> 
> ...


 
Great technique, Rich!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2006)

The Power Figure Eight shows the versatility of GM Presas.

It incorporates basic blocking, checking, and countering with one of the basic striking styles. It also utilizes one of the basic traps and takedowns.

The defender can choose to:

Utilize just the figure eight to ward off the attack.
Skip the block and just check and counter with the figure eight.
Execute a punyo, snake or vine disarm upon execution of the figure eight.


----------



## kruzada (Jul 7, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> The Power Figure Eight shows the versatility of GM Presas.
> 
> It incorporates basic blocking, checking, and countering with one of the basic striking styles. It also utilizes one of the basic traps and takedowns.
> 
> ...



You have to love Modern Arnis. So many variations and possibilities that are  all logically interconnected.


----------

